# SRS School Accomodation



## MissS_185 (Feb 23, 2012)

I've posted before about the school but I've had my offer through now and just wondered if anyone knew what the school provided accommodation is like? The school is in Al qusais I think. Also does anyone know is their a big difference between the school accomodation and their living allowance? Just wondered if it's better to find your own place or more cost effective to go with theres. I really wanted to bring my cats but they are not allowed in the school accomodation. 

Anything anyone can tell me would be appreciate as need to make my final decision!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I lived in Qusais for 2 years: it's not brilliant but it isn't dangerous or rough like the cheaper neighbourhoods in western cities might be. Basically, it's a low cost residential area between the airport and Sharjah, so the traffic can get pretty bad. There aren't many facilities there, though there are a couple of hotels on Damascus street which have bars. The metro is now open so it's not too difficult to get to the Sheikh Zayed Road or Deira or Bur Dubai, and there is a brand new mall on the verge of opening with a Carrefour supermarket.

In terms of housing allowances, look on dubizzle for an idea of current rental rates: usually about 30-40k a year for a 1 bed, though there are cheaper available in older buildings. Personally, I'd go for school accommodation for the first year until you know the palce better. Also, rental accomodation is usually unfurnished to you'll need to buy furniture. You;ll also need a 5% refundable deposit and usually a 5% non refundable finders fee.


----------



## MissS_185 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you for this, it's really useful. I'm just at the final stages of making the decision and just needed to check the last few bits of information! Scary and exciting all at the same time!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I think SRS is fairly similar to the school I was at for the last 2 years which is just round the corner: it's fine if you don't expect too much (though that seems to be true of most if not all Dubai schools!) We found our school to be a good starting point: we did our two years there then moved to a better paying school with better housing allowance. 

Actually, that's one thing we've found since we have moved: we live by the Dubai Mall now, but still drive back to Qusais for Indian takeaways (try Fusion of Flavours on Damascus Street) - Qusais has a lot of good, cheap food places.


----------



## MissS_185 (Feb 23, 2012)

Is it easier enough to get out to some of the other places like the Dubai Mall, Emirates Mall, JBR, Festival Village - I am just worried I am going to be stuck in the middle of nowhere and miles from everything. I don't mind being a bit further away as long as I can access the other stuff as I won't have a car initially.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

We hired a car pretty much as soon as we arrived (about 1800 AED a month) but most of our colleagues didn't have cars and they never had a problem at all. There are hundreds of small local supermarkets for day to day shopping, most of which deliver, and there is a big Lulu hypermarket just across the road from SRS as well as the new Carrefour opening in the mall on the other side of Qusais.
In terms of going out, it's easy to get cabs, and they aren't too expensive. The metro has two or three stops in Qusais and goes to Mall of the Emirates, Deira, Bur Dubai and the Sheikh Zayed Road, Marina Mall and Ibn Battuta, though it stops before midnight. A cab ride to the Dubai Mall/downtown area should take about 25 minutes (though that really depends on traffic) and should cost about 35AED. The JBR/marina/palm area is a little further: maybe 40 minutes and 60AED. Festival City is the easiest to get to by cab, though it isn't on the metro - just the other side of the airport (though don't ever try going from Festival City to Qusais between 5 and 7pm as the traffic through the airport tunnel is terrible!)


----------



## trendybendy (Mar 6, 2012)

MissS_185 said:


> I've posted before about the school but I've had my offer through now and just wondered if anyone knew what the school provided accommodation is like? The school is in Al qusais I think. Also does anyone know is their a big difference between the school accomodation and their living allowance? Just wondered if it's better to find your own place or more cost effective to go with theres. I really wanted to bring my cats but they are not allowed in the school accomodation.
> 
> Anything anyone can tell me would be appreciate as need to make my final decision!



Hey Miss S 185, 

You may recall we've chatted before on here before you got your offer. I've accepted mine and am getting very excited about it all but it's all a bit abstract at the mo, if you know what I mean? I've never even been to Dubai before! The head told me in the interview that they were looking at new accommodation but if not the current accommodation is good quality. I'm going to hire a car when I get there but I am dreading those roads! Would be good to keep in contact as we're going to be colleagues eventually, albeit in different parts of the school x


----------



## Sweptaway (Apr 21, 2012)

*new accomodation*

I am a teacher at SRS.

All the staff will be moved to new accommodation in Mirdif from September. Its out in the desert but a similar distance as Al Nadha from the city centre. The new commute to school will be about 25 minutes. There will be no housing allowance. The accommodation is new but smaller than what we have been living in and without some of the facilities (pool, gym etc) that we have enjoyed in Al Nadha.

There are a few major flaws in the way this school operates... hence the annual high turnover of staff, and frequent job advertisements.

You can enjoy the SRS experience but be ready to adapt .... kids are pandered to, management cannot always be relied upon for support, and many children (especially those related to the owner) actively disrupt efforts to impart learning. This is less of a problem in lower primary but as the kids get older poor discipline becomes infectious, hence the higher turnover in upper primary and secondary. 

But hey, there's good and bad with every school!


----------



## trendybendy (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh dear, so do you think your SRS experience will be coming to an end sooner rather than later? I got such a different impression of the school at the interview. 

Can you answer a question for me? When they children break for summer hols, how soon are the teachers released from duties? I'm trying to figure out if I can make Glastonbury the last weekend in June 2013 you see. 

Thanks for your honest post x


----------



## MissS_185 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok if there's good and bad what's the good!


----------



## Sweptaway (Apr 21, 2012)

The good?
Most of the staff are very nice. Facilities and (some) resources are decent. Dubai is a nice place to be. 

Typically, staff stay on for an extra week after the kids go. We left on the 30th of June last year. Don't bank on getting back for Glastonbury.


----------



## etait81 (Mar 27, 2011)

trendybendy said:


> Oh dear, so do you think your SRS experience will be coming to an end sooner rather than later? I got such a different impression of the school at the interview.
> 
> Can you answer a question for me? When they children break for summer hols, how soon are the teachers released from duties? I'm trying to figure out if I can make Glastonbury the last weekend in June 2013 you see.
> 
> Thanks for your honest post x


The MoE announced last week that holidays would be unified across all school. Still not 100% that it is happening as some schools have already had their calenders appoved, but if that's the case you won't make Glasto.

gulfnews : Parents, private schools in the dark over unified academic breaks

Sorry


----------



## smeigag (Apr 23, 2012)

*srs*

Hi All,
I am a new teacher starting september 2012 at srs school (secondary science) and the message above about the new accomodation in midrif, the lack management supprt and the children related to the owner has got me concerned. I was told this was a good school with good package???


----------



## MissS_185 (Feb 23, 2012)

Have you joined the FB group we've set up? I'm joining SRS along with a couple of others. If you pm me your email address I can add you to the group - there's quite a few of us on there now (including people joining other schools).


----------



## MissS_185 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hiya

I've tried to add you but any find you via your email address. I tried to pm you but I don't think your made enough posts yet -- you need to make 6 posts and then you can receive pm's and I can send you my email address to get on to the group.


----------



## MissS_185 (Feb 23, 2012)

It won't let me pm you and when I click on the link in your last post it just takes me to my home page!!


----------



## jonpaul_bradley (Apr 19, 2013)

*Wanting to speak with a current teacher at SRS Dubai*

Hi

I was hoping to speak with a current teacher at SRS Dubai as I have an interview there very shortly. Please contact via my email address jonpaul_bradley at hotmail dot com

Thank you very much


----------



## jonpaul_bradley (Apr 19, 2013)

*SRS facebook page*



MissS_185 said:


> Have you joined the FB group we've set up? I'm joining SRS along with a couple of others. If you pm me your email address I can add you to the group - there's quite a few of us on there now (including people joining other schools).


Hi

Can you add me to the SRS facebook page please? I have an interview for the school this week and would like to find out more information

My name is Jon-Paul Bradley and I am located in Melbourne or alternatively send me the link to the page

email address is jonpaul_bradley at hot mail dot com

Thanks


----------



## jonpaul_bradley (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi, thank you for the message. I would like to be a part of the facebook group! What is the name of the group? Thanks. Jon-Paul Bradley


----------



## jonpaul_bradley (Apr 19, 2013)

*SRS Dubai*



AmyWales13 said:


> I can add u, you just need to write another 2 posts and you can send me a PM with ur details  x


Here is post number 1!  
Thanks


----------



## jonpaul_bradley (Apr 19, 2013)

*SRS Dubai*



AmyWales13 said:


> I can add u, you just need to write another 2 posts and you can send me a PM with ur details  x


Post number 2, I am very excite


----------



## adventure_teacher (May 25, 2015)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has any information on the accommodation - where it is exactly etc.

I have just received my contract and about to send it off! 

Despite negative comments, I'm really excited to take up my post! Would be great to hear from other people in a similar boat/who already live or work at SRS


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi yes I've been offered a post too. I believe the accommodation is nice and is in ghuroob in mirdif. I've heard they also have some new accommodation in al warqa which I'm guessing isn't far looking at the map. What will you be teaching?


----------



## Mjreid (Mar 6, 2021)

MissS_185 said:


> Have you joined the FB group we've set up? I'm joining SRS along with a couple of others. If you pm me your email address I can add you to the group - there's quite a few of us on there now (including people joining other schools).


----------



## Mjreid (Mar 6, 2021)

Can you please send me details of the fb group


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Mjreid said:


> Can you please send me details of the fb group


That was posted almost 9 years ago


----------



## travellerfamily (1 mo ago)

Hi all,
Does anyone have any recent information on accommodations?


----------

